# Night-time at the Berlin Bus Terminal



## Iron Flatline (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi all. 

I've been shooting at the Berlin Bus Terminal the last few nights. I'm compiling impressions of the place at night. The people there are mostly spent - physically, financially, and occasionally emotionally. 

There's two distinct groups, but they overlap. One group is made up of people from the new EU countries like Slovakia, the Czech Republic, Hungary and especially Poland who have come to Berlin to shop and see the sights. Most of these people are pretty young.

The other group is made up of people who commute from Poland and the Czech Republic to work in Berlin. Many of them are middle-aged.

The Bus Terminal seems like a relatively safe place. The most likely disturbance will be young drunks who's weekend did not go as planned, but they certainly found enough alcohol. Nonetheless everyone seems to maintain an extremely large personal space from one another in this wide-open space. 

1. A young woman waits inside the Terminal for her bus to depart. 








2. An older couple, the man is working an inhaler.







3. A vitamin drink at the garbage can full of cigarette butts. Smoking and junk food are _de rigeur_ at the bus stop:







4. Counting change to buy a magazine for the long ride home:







5. Waiting alone at the far end of the terminal. 







6. Time to board the bus







7. Two girls checking departure times to Krakow







 ADDED:

8. A middle-aged couple, asleep on the benches waiting for their bus. 







9. Just another student, probably not getting much studying done while swatting mosquitos in the muggy heat.







10. .... and finally, the bus arrives, dropping off more excited people than tired ones that it's taking back home.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 20, 2007)

I enjoyed this series...it's like people-watching from afar. Look forward to seeing more.

Do you ever get stopped or asked questions about why you're taking pictures there at night?


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 20, 2007)

No, people just want to be left alone. I really keep waiting for it to happen, but in general the culture here in Europe is a lot less confrontational than it is in the US. 

Of course, it is the unfortunate twist of history, the perversion that was the Communist system, that people who had to live through it don't ask any questions of anyone about that kind of stuff.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 20, 2007)

I added three more images. That's it for now, I'm going back there next week.


----------



## tempra (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice set! 

My kind of photography - makes me want to go to Krakow


----------



## MarkA (Jul 21, 2007)

Great series!

I particulary like the first picture.  It conveys a feeling of solitude, even though the reflection shows different.   

I aspire to taking these type of photos.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you. Not sure if I'm ready to give advice, but I have found half the battle is just being there. Just go out to the places you think might be interesting, and shoot there.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, since I've been back to this thread for the third time, just to look at your photos again, I feel it is about time to also let you KNOW about this fact!
For yes, I find this series very interesting, indeed, and while I normally feel I am a "country-girl" all right, photos like this tell me that there also is some merit in living in a city.
At night, round here there is --- NOTHING.
Darkness.
Black.

And you have the chance to "be there" at the right time and start taking this very interesting, well thought-out and done series. Just --- GOOD!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you LaFoto, for your kind comments. 

Come to Berlin, there's lots of other great locations.


----------



## Stretch Armstrong (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice series Iron!

I didn't make it to the bus terminal while in Berlin. 

Did you pickup the two ladies reading the bus schedule?:lmao:


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 23, 2007)

The thought crossed my mind... followed by the thought that it was Sunday night, and _everyone _there was due for a long shower and a good night's sleep. 

There is a LOT of party people that come to Berlin for a long weekend. They live it up, drink, go out clubbing, ingest questionable substances, and go home with younger and less-married photographers than yours truly...

Yeah... there's a _lot _that crosses my mind when the wife and kids are away on vacation, but the true photo-geek that I am, I can't wait to go home and tweak my RAW files instead


----------



## usayit (Jul 25, 2007)

Wonderful series Iron..  I like the photo of the two sleeping on the bench.

Glad to see that you decided to bring that nice camera with you after all..


----------



## ZyCzech (Aug 6, 2007)

Number five is my favorite.  The fact that the girl is alone in such a enormous atmosphere.

I think several of the images would look great in Black and White as well.


----------

